# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  reputacion y rangos

## Magnano

quisiera saber como funcionan los rangos y la reputación en este foro ya que ando un poco perdido..

saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

yo también siento curiosidad, jejeje
No le doy demasiada importancia, pero me resulta curioso.
Cuando me inscribí pensaba que eran los puntos de reputación los que te daban el acceso al área secreta.
Yo no puedo dar reputación, sólo estrellas.
A mi el rango me lo cambiaron hoy, supongo que por el post de la miss direction, pero si escribes 1000 mensajes te dan otro rango, algo así me han explicado.
Un saludo

----------


## oskiper

Hola, lo de los rangos... Nada, sólo frases que les pongo según la cantidad de posts, ya lo haré más prolijo...

En cuanto a la reputación, es algo que tenemos en cuenta los moderadores y super moderadores pero a uds. no les afecta en nada.

----------


## magicpasion

ja ...gracias por sacarme la duda jejeje

----------

